# New marvel



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've always wanted a pinarello. I had a giant tcr that was a great bike but my shop recently dropped them. They wanted to get me into one of the brands they carried so they gave me this at cost and swapped all my other stuff over to the new frame. I'm taking it out to get it dialed in tomorrow and then my new saddle and stem should be next week.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Nice! And great deal. I think the Marvel is similar to my 2012 Quattro, which I believe it replaced. (But I don't have Zipp Wheels).


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

It rode like a dream except for the 2 flats I had yesterday


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I assume you rode in an area with rough roads? If not, what kind of tires do you use?


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

2 flats? wot kind of tires ya using or better yet wot roads are ya on? anyways that is one sweet ride ya got there mate...


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

YA its a regular route we take but there was just a lot of crap on the road. I was running Michelin tires. My buddy also flatted. Finished the fit on the bike for now. Added a zipp service course sl stem and fizik Arione saddle. Then my new mavic ksyrium 125 wheels came in. I love this thing it rides like a dream.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

that is a really good looking bike


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm just waiting for this lbs to call me as soon as they have some marvel's in so I can go test ride one of them beauties, if I love the feeling I might've to pull the plastic out & take that beauty home.


----------



## john16v (Apr 14, 2014)

tottenham21 said:


> I'm just waiting for this lbs to call me as soon as they have some marvel's in so I can go test ride one of them beauties, if I love the feeling I might've to pull the plastic out & take that beauty home.


Trust me you won't regret it! 


Sw150, nice bike with that set up. I have the 2014 blue matte 777 and welcome!


----------

